# Lake Mitchell



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Any one ever fish Lake Mitchell in Cadillac, Michigan? They have good ice and we are heading up tomorrow. Like to know if anyone has any tips as to where to start? Never fished the lake before. We are staying at Pilgrams Village.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck bob let us know how you guys do I need a ice fix


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

PM fishmaster, if he doesn't spot this thread.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Well the trip got postponed till next weekend. Took my 2014 Transit van in for an oil change before the trip and they showed me a leaking water pump which needed to be replaced. Hard to believe a two year old vehicle with 30,000 miles on it would have a bad pump. I'll let everyone know how we do once we go.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive fished there 44 15.163'N 85 29.922'W Is a shallow pan fish spot......usually lots of pike guys in both bays......here was our best producing spot 44 15.119'N 85 29.369'W That place had non stop action all day of gils and crappie....seems like last hour the bigger pan fish would move in.....seen one walleye roll through and caught a TON of 3-5lb bass! Was a fun spot!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

44 15.847'N 85 28.648'W is where I wanted to try....small DEEP pocket surrounded by a lot of contour change! Let us know how you do!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey thanks a bunch Jarrett, always nice to have a starting point when going someplace green. BTW see what happened to me in my post above, that's what I get for buying a Ford instead of a Chevy from you!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Just got home tonight from up there. Fish the causeway or big cove. Kind of a tough lake with lots of small fish. Rose lake is near by and has some better fish. Set a couple of tip ups and jig for pan fish. Fiskas #61 in 3mm white glow with red eyes was the ticket. Maki (now clam) glow plastics 1.25" or spikes did the best. You can catch tiny perch out behind pilgrims village for tip up bait. Takes ten minutes lol! 5-6 inches of clear ice with some mixed trash ice on top. Not much snow yet, 3" as of this morning. Eat at the timbers down the road on 115... awesome prime rib! Have fun and tight lines!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you capt., can't wait to go!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We had a blast fishing up north! Mitchell was better than Cadillac for us. Nothing huge but it was still ice fishing, we get spoiled when Erie freezes up. Going back in a few weeks.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wait...No shorts?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

miked913 said:


> Wait...No shorts?


Lol, It was cold and we didn't bring the Argo, had to walk, last time I'm doing that! Didn't have time to fix my trailer. That's this weekends project. Then off to Winnebago, can't wait!


----------

